# Golden Rescue Ontario?



## Goldbee (Jul 19, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone here has successfully adopted from Golden Rescue in Ontario. We have had an application in since April 2015 with no luck. I understand there is huge demand for rescued Goldens. Just wondering if anyone has stories or successful adoptions to share. We ended up getting our Jack as a puppy in August but our application is still on file for a sibling


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I know of someone who is currently fostering to adopt one of the 18 Goldens they just brought from Istanbul last week. I understand they are going to be bringing more Goldens from there in the next number of months so who knows, maybe an opportunity may come available to adopt one of those dogs before too long.


----------



## Karisaur (Feb 19, 2016)

Do you have children in the house? We just filled out the application form and it mentioned that if you had children that you would be waiting a long time because they don't test their rescues with children and don't want to take any chances? 

Other than that I'm not sure, hopefully you get a dog soon!


----------

